# Stomach ache right after IUI treatment



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Dear all,

I am in my waiting weeks after my IUI treatment on day 7. I have some immune issues which means that most of the time my body rejects a fertilized egg, usually on day 3 or day 4. I really get sick then and I also lose blood after that. Also the progesterone does not help either. 

Last IUI I experienced some very mild stomach ache right after the insemination and that lasted about 3 hours. No blood loss and I did not get sick like other times (vomitting, headache). When I came out of the room there was nobody there anymore so I could not ask. 

Has anyone experienced this also? Do I have a chance to get pregnant still? Beside from the stomach ache then, I have not experienced anything else later. My (.)(.) hurt but I am taking prednisolone capsules.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

The cramping after iui is normal, it happened to me too!


----------

